

www.hackerne.ws -- My New Year's gift to YC Hacker News - eusman
http://www.hackerne.ws
I bought this domain but I can give it to YC without money if they want it.&#60;p&#62;godaddy forwarding is not working so for now you have to use it with alias www. in front of the domain
======
bootload
_"... Equo ne credite, Teucri. quidquid id est, timeo Danaos et dona ferentes.
..."_ [0]

So I log in ( <http://www.hackerne.ws/x?fnid=Ei8X5456V8> \- see login on far
right of <http://www.hackerne.ws> ) then you steal my password? I'd be more
impressed with some neat hack that stripped out some useful data or re-think
the reading process. Not a copy of what I can already use.

[0] Can be re-interpreted as "beware of _geeks_ bearing gifts". The domain
should be thought of as a Trojan.

~~~
eusman
actually, I am Greek ;)

------
eusman
I just bought this domain but I can give it to YC without money if they want
it.

godaddy forwarding is not working so for now you have to use it with alias
www.

~~~
e1ven
That's a very kind offer.

That said, I think that the news.yc domain name is very intentional- It
emphasizes the connection the site has with the Y Combinator application and
submission process.

When PG et all review yc applications, they look over the posts that people
have made to the forum, and use that as an element in their judgement. Knowing
that this is the case encourages people to make thoughtful and relevant posts,
rather than just posting LOLcats, and the like.. Essentially, it's reddit, but
your conduct matters, if you want to join the YC club.

For that reason and others, I suspect that the YC crew probably prefer the
name being predominately tied with the Y Combinator brand.

~~~
asdflkj
Intentional or not, it's probably a bad idea. I think most hackers would be
repulsed by the idea of a community where users try to be on their best
behavior, lest the divine hand should pass them by.

This is probably why you don't see many hackers here. PG said recently that he
is "cautiously optimistic" about this community. Between the lines, that
sounds like disappointment. Old reddit this site is certainly not.

------
mattmaroon
Good password stealing sir. I had this and about 11 other things open in tabs,
plus was AIMing and got confused. Good thing I use Roboform and have randomly
generated passwords for each site.

Hey PG, is there a change password function?

~~~
eusman
if you did a simple "dig www.hackerne.ws CNAME" you would see there is a
record for news.ycombinator.com thus I don't steal anything.

there is no even server hosting the domain. nslookup could give you a hint

~~~
mattmaroon
Sorry, I don't even know what that means. There should be basic account
maintenance functionality anyway though.

~~~
brlewis
When a DNS client gets a CNAME record back, it looks up the other name to get
the IP address. So anyone who looks up the address of hackernew.ws will end up
connecting to an address for news.ycombinator.com

------
kirubakaran
May be we can collaboratively build a new HackerNews app from scratch in
_hackerne.ws_

